# [IRC] heise.de Newsticker



## deadly (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich würde gern über meinen normalen Windows Mirc-Client
die Heise news ausgeben lassen wie es auch bei den tcl script funktioniert.
Ich habe zu dem Zweck das Board durchstöbert und bin in einem Beitrag auf diesen Link gestoßen ... 

http://www.digitaldeath.de/script.txt

Also hab ich es für meine persönlichen einstellung (chan) geändert ,
in eine *.mrc gepackt die mit load -rs geladen
doch leider tut sich rein gar nix.

Ich wäre über Hilfe zu Problemfindung sehr dankbar.

mfg deadly


----------



## BhaaL (3. Oktober 2003)

Hm, suchst du sowas?

http://www.cyberscripters.net/tutorials.php?action=view&id=12


----------



## deadly (4. Oktober 2003)

danke für die Antwort,
es geht auch alles soweit nur leider gibt es noch 2 Dinge die ich gern ändern würde aber nicht rausbekomme wie.

1. Wie bring ich dem script bei, dass es die news nur 1mal sendet
also erkennt das es sie schonmal ausgegeben hat, und
2.Wie bringe ich einen direkten link mit in die Ausgabe rein ?

mfg deadly


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Oktober 2003)

Das Script müsste eigentlich funktionieren wenn du /heise eingibst.


----------



## deadly (6. Oktober 2003)

tut es
nur leider zeigt es keinen link mit an.
Und wie gesagt wenn ich nen Timer einstell der automatisch nach news checked
so postet er die news doppelt.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. Oktober 2003)

Hmn besser?


```
on 1:sockread:heise:{
  var %sockread
  sockread %sockread
  if ( <A HREF="/newsticker/data/ isin %sockread ) {
    var %news = $replace($gettok($gettok(%sockread,2-,62),1,60),&uuml;,ü,&auml;,ä,&ouml;,ö,&szlig;,ß,&quot;,",&lt;,<,&gt;,>,&amp;,&,&euro;,€)
    msg #chan --->  Heise News: %news (More: $+(www.heise.de,$gettok(%sockread,2,34)) )
    sockclose heise
  }
}
```


----------



## deadly (6. Oktober 2003)

also er wiederholt die NAchricht immernoch,
er erkennt also nicht das er die selbe News schonmal ausgegeben hat.
Und der link haut au nich hin gibt es so aus

Heise News: Adobe "verschenkt" Photoshop Album (More: <a href="http://www.heise.de" target="_blank">http://www.heise.de</a>$gettok(%sockread,2,34) )


----------



## EMS-Rudi (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Finde das Script klasse, nur wollte ich es auch auf eine andere Webseite anwenden aber das hat nicht geklappt habe alles so gemacht nur die Webseite angegeben wo ich es auslesen lassen wolte.
Oder muß ich da direkt die Newsseite angeben wenn sie sich nicht auf der hauptseite befindet bzw. bei php ?news.

mfg Rudi

PS: gut wäre es auch wenn ich das ganze dann noch auto. ins Topic plazieren könnte *gg*

einer ne Idee


----------



## Helmut Klein (7. Oktober 2003)

EMS-Rudi: Das ist nicht möglich, man müsste hierzu den Filter ändern außer der Quelltext würde dem von heise.de ziemlich ähneln.

Mein eignes (neues) heise-script für mIRC ist angehängt. Geladen wird es per "/load -rs heise.mrc" nachdem man es in den mIRC-Ordner kopiert hat. Die News werden per "/heise" abgerufen. Am besten baut ihr euch dazu noch einen Timer ein der alle N Minuten das Command /heise ausführt.

Wer die Ausgabe statt echo als msg möchte ersetzt einfach das "echo" durch "msg TARGET".

Ändert nach dem Download den Dateiname von "heise.mrc.txt" in "heise.mrc".


----------



## VeilSide (13. November 2003)

muss ich TARGET mit #chan ersetzen?
und wie geht ein timerscript?


----------



## Helmut Klein (14. November 2003)

ja "msg TARGET" - mit TARGET ist das Ziel gemeint, also ein Channel oder ein Nick.

Und wie du einen Timer bauen kannst steht alles unter:



> /help /timer



Desweiteren hatten wir schon diverse Themen über Timer, probier mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## Diabelek (28. November 2003)

hi wie funz das wenn einer im channel !news rein schreibt da die neuste news stehen hat da einer von euch ein script ?


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. November 2003)

Lies erst einmal die Netiquette.

Und wenn du das getan hast, dann kannst du dir mal:



> /help on text



ansehen.


----------



## datFace (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos hier,

klappt bestens mit der *heise.mrc

muss halt immer /heise
tippseln damit das im chan angezeigt wird, is bissl umständlich...

da ich keine shell mieten möchte um nen eggdropp zu installen und der Winbot nich richtig funktioniert(Angel.bot) ......

meine frage ob mir jemand erklären kann wie ich das mit einem Timer hinbekommen kann, zwar wird hier auch auf die timer-help verwiesen, aber mein english ist nicht sehr gut, und ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin.

Es wäre toll wenn mir jemand sagne könnte wie die abfrage z.b alle 10 min. ausgeführt werden könnte.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...
Gruß
F.


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Januar 2004)

Der Timer würde dann so aussehen:


```
on 1:start:.timerheise 0 600 heise
```

Das einfach in ALT + R (Remote) einfügen und mIRC neu starten.
Danach wird dann bei jedem Start von mIRC der Timer gestartet und führt alle 10min den Befehl "heise" aus.


----------



## datFace (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Helmut Klein,

Vielen Dank klappt bestens  

wird nun alle 10 min. in dem 1. channel angezeigt in dem ich connected habe, ist das auch möglich in allen channel auszugeben in den ich drinn bin ?

Gruß
F.


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Januar 2004)

Ja, du müsstest statt "msg TARGET" einfach "amsg" verwenden (ohne TARGET).

Dann sendet er es an alle Channels in denen du dich befindest.


----------



## ollipolli (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hab das heise script wie schon beschrieben angewendet,
nur leider wird ueberhaupt nichts ausgegeben.
Egal ob echo, msg #target oder amsg,
das einzige was passiert ist, das er bei dem Befehl /heise die Textdatei kompiliert und in den mirc Ordner verschiebt.
Wie schaff ich es nun das er das auch in einen Channel ausgibt?
Fuer einen Rat oder Tipp waere ich sehr dankbar.

lg


----------



## ollipolli (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe das script hier (http://www.digitaldeath.de/script.txt) auch mal 1:1 uebernommen, doch leider das selbe Ergebniss, das die News nicht gepostet wird.
Kann es sein das es vielleicht an der mirc version liegt und/oder ich einen registrierten Account brauche?
Habe Version 6.03.

lg


----------



## Sleepdog (29. Februar 2004)

*@ Helmut Klein*

Hallo Helmut 

ich habe mir deine Datei gedownloaded habe sie gespeichert unter heise.mrc habe sie dann noch verändert auf "msg #chan" ... dann bin ich ins mIRC und habe es geladen mit /load -rs heise.mrc so wenn ich nun in dem channel bin den ich an der stelle mit msg angegeben habe drin bin und /heise eingebe passiert nix .... ! 

Bitte um hilfe was habe ich vergessen... ? 

THX im vorraus 

Greetz 
-------------------------------------------
kein Tag ist wie jeder andere...!


----------



## Sleepdog (3. März 2004)

*klappe die 2te*

Verdammt warum antwortet mir keiner....  

Also ich bin der Meinung das Script jetzt doch einigermaßen zum laufen gebracht zu haben ... habe bei Remote eingetragen "/load -rs heise.mrc", damit wird es immer am Anfang gleich geladen. So wenn ich dann /heise mache kommt das : 



> [05:36] <Sleepdog> -
> [05:36] <Sleepdog> Heise: <font SIZE="+1"
> [05:36] <Sleepdog> http://www.heise.de+1
> [05:36] <Sleepdog> -



Ich habe keine Ahnung warum das so ist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen die txt Datei besteht, nur ich denke er liest sie nicht richig aus. Und als zweites Problem habe ich: Wenn ich gleich nach dem Start "/heise" mache bringt er mir das, was ich oben geschrieben habe - nur wenn ich dann nochmal "/heise" mache passiert gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. März 2004)

Entschuldigt, dass ich erst so spät antworte.

Ich habe das Script jetzt komplett neu geschrieben, es holt jetzt die News nicht direkt von der Startseite von heise.de aus dem Quelltext, sondern aus der RDF-Datei (Der Quelltext ändert sich (daher auch die Fehler im alten Script) - die RDF-Datei eigentlich nicht).

Ich kenn mich zwar mit der RDF-Syntax überhaupt nicht aus, aber ich habe es an die Syntax dieser RDF-Datei angepasst.

Die Funktion ist folgende:


```
/rdf NAME
```

ruft die News von der jeweiligen Seite ab.

Woher die Informationen zu NAME?

Dazu dient eine zweite Datei, die rdf.ini. In ihr stehen die nötigen Informationen in folgendem Format:



> [NAME]
> domain=www.domainname.de
> url=/relativer/pfad/zur/datei.rdf
> [NAME2]
> ...



Einfach den Anhang runterladen, die Datei in das mIRC-Verzeichnis kopieren und in rdf.mrc umbenennen. Danach mIRC starten und "/load -rs rdf.mrc" eingeben.

Die rdf.ini ist *wichtig* - ohne sie geht das ganze nicht. Erstellt einfach eine Datei mit dem Namen rdf.ini und kopiert folgendes in sie hinein:



> [Heise]
> domain=www.heise.de
> url=/newsticker/heise.rdf
> [Telepolis]
> ...



Dies sind die nötigen Informationen um die News von Heise sowie Telepolis abzufragen ("/rdf heise" bzw. "/rdf telepolis").
Die rdf.ini muss ebenfalls im mIRC Ordner sein!
Falls ihr die News eurer eigenen Seite mit diesem Script anzeigen lassen wollt, so müsst ihr ebenfalls eine RDF-Datei erstellen die von der Syntax der von Heise gleich ist.



Den Download der Datei findet ihr in meinem folgenden Beitrag (runterscrollen).


----------



## Sleepdog (4. März 2004)

*cool*

Hi Helmut,

das neue Script  funktioniert einwandfrei ich bedanke mich hier schonmal tausend mal bei dir.... nur wie ist das jetzt mit den Timer ? 



> on 1:start:.timerheise 0 600 rdf heise



ist das richtig so... ?


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. März 2004)

Ja, der Timer stimmt so!

Wie ihr die Nachricht an einen Channel oder sonstiges sendet hab ich in der Datei markiert (unten) - ist genau das gleiche wie auch bei dem alten Script, einfach das echo durch "msg TARGET" ersetzen, wobei TARGET der jeweilige Channel oder die jeweilige Person ist.


----------



## Sleepdog (5. März 2004)

*THX*

Nochmal ein riesen dankeschön an Helmut bist der beste


----------



## ollipolli (18. März 2004)

Danke Helmut!

Das funtzt


----------



## Daeng (28. März 2004)

Habe das jetzt auch für Onlinekosten und Golem gemacht,  geht aber nicht. :/



> [Onlinekosten]
> domain=www.onlinekosten.de
> url=/news/ticker.php?format=rdf
> [Golem]
> ...



Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. März 2004)

Die beiden gingen nicht weil sie komische Tabs eingefügt hatten.
Habs jetzt geändert, und jetzt gehen auch Golem und Onlinekosten.

Einfach an die Anweisungen in meinem vorangehenden Beitrag halten, nur eben statt dem obrigen dieses Script verwenden.

Der Inhalt der rdf.ini sieht nun wie folgt aus:



> [Heise]
> domain=www.heise.de
> url=/newsticker/heise.rdf
> 
> ...



Danke, Daeng.


----------



## Daeng (29. März 2004)

Danke, funktioniert wunderbar

Danke auch für die kleine "private" Nachhilfestunde 

MfG
Daeng


----------



## coaxspi (31. März 2004)

Also, erstmal DANKE für das tolle Script.

Aber ich hab ein Problem, und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich net woran das liegt.

Wenn ich das script lade und /rdf heise eingebe, dann krieg ich die Aussgabe als echo, das funktioniert wunderbar.
Wenn ich das echo -a in msg #target umwandle, das Script wieder lade und erneut /rdf heise eingebe passiert gar nix. Auch nicht wenn ich wieder echo -a daraus mache, das komisch, oder?

Äh ja, vllt weiß einer evtl. woran das liegen könnte....


----------



## Helmut Klein (1. April 2004)

Falls die letzte News auf der jeweiligen Seite mit der, die dir als letztes angezeigt wurde übereinstimmt erfolgt keine Ausgabe.

Und da in der Zeit, in der du das "echo -a" durch "msg #TARGET" ersetzt hast, wohl keine neue News erschienen ist, wird auch keine neue Ausgabe erscheinen.


----------

